# Quality Trout and Great Days Are Here And The Best To Come, Matagorda Bay Sargent Tx



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

The past few weeks have been good to us no doubt with plenty of fish to catch and also quality big Trout. Several of our Trout have been hitting the 8 and 9 lb range, so I'm definitely expecting October and November to be banner with even more on the quality side as they begin to pour on the weight as we are turning into Fall. Soon our birds will be working over the shrimp as they get flushed out of the marsh into the Bay which makes for some of the most exciting times of fishing with a lot of action. In between all of that we'll also will be going after our Trophy Trout wading or drifting. It's just going to get better from this day on out for us, the best is yet to come. Thank You for reading the report and look forward to fishing with you and the family.
Lodging available on Caney Creek but check for availability when booking your trip.
Capt. Hollis Forrester
979-236-3115
www.capthollisforrester.com
Thanks to the sponsors and the pro staff in which all were used for a successful September: 7 day addiction, Grind Terminal Tackle, Down South Lures, Trout Support Lures, EZ Wade, Chicken Boy Lures, Outcast Rods.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*photos*

photos


----------

